# Help Overclock e2180 with Gforce 7300GT



## allianz (Jan 15, 2010)

hi.. i dont have experience with overclocking so can anyone help me overclock my pc? and here is my specs:

CPU Properties:
CPU Type Unknown, 2000 MHz (8 x 250)
Instruction Set x86, x86-64, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3
Original Clock 2000 MHz
L1 Code Cache 32 KB
L1 Data Cache 32 KB
L2 Cache 1 MB (On-Die, ATC, Full-Speed)

Multi CPU:
Motherboard ID INTEL 1333
CPU #0 Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2180 @ 2.00GHz, 1999 MHz
CPU #1 Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2180 @ 2.00GHz, 2000 MHz

CPU Utilization:
CPU #1 / Core #1 / HTT Unit #1 0 %
CPU #1 / Core #1 / HTT Unit #2 0 %


Motherboard Properties:
Motherboard ID 63-0405-000010-00101111-090208-945GC$A0798000_BIOS DATE: 09/02/08 19:06:10 VER: 08.00.10
Motherboard Name ASUSTeK Computer INC. P5GC-MX/1333

Front Side Bus Properties:
Bus Type Intel GTL+
Bus Width 64-bit
Real Clock 250 MHz
Effective Clock 250 MHz
Bandwidth 2000 MB/s

Memory Bus Properties:
Bus Type Dual DDR2 SDRAM
Bus Width 128-bit
Real Clock 417 MHz (DDR)
Effective Clock 833 MHz
Bandwidth 13333 MB/s

Chipset Bus Properties:
Bus Type Intel Direct Media Interface

SPD

[ DIMM1: Kingston 2G-UDIMM ]

Memory Module Properties:
Module Name Kingston 2G-UDIMM
Serial Number D838CAD3h 
Manufacture Date Week 26 / 2008
Module Size 2048 MB (2 ranks, 8 banks)
Module Type Unbuffered
Memory Type  DDR2 SDRAM
Memory Speed DDR2-667 (333 MHz)
Module Width 64 bit
Module Voltage SSTL 1.8
Error Detection Method None
Refresh Rate Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

Memory Timings:
@ 333 MHz 5.0-5-5-15 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
@ 266 MHz 4.0-4-4-12 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
@ 200 MHz 3.0-3-3-9 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

Memory Module Features:
Early RAS# Precharge Supported
Auto-Precharge Supported
Precharge All Not Supported
Write1/Read Burst Not Supported
Buffered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported
Registered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported
On-Card PLL (Clock) Not Supported
Buffered DQMB Inputs Not Supported
Registered DQMB Inputs Not Supported
Differential Clock Input Not Supported
Redundant Row Address Not Supported



[ DIMM3: Corsair VS1GB667D2 ]

Memory Module Properties:
Module Name Corsair VS1GB667D2
Serial Number None
Manufacture Date Week 28 / 2006
Module Size 1024 MB (2 ranks, 4 banks)
Module Type Unbuffered
Memory Type DDR2 SDRAM
Memory Speed DDR2-667 (333 MHz)
Module Width 64 bit
Module Voltage SSTL 1.8
Error Detection Method None
Refresh Rate Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

Memory Timings:
@ 333 MHz 5.0-5-5-15 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
@ 266 MHz 4.0-4-4-12 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
@ 200 MHz 3.0-3-3-9 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

Memory Module Features:
Early RAS# Precharge Supported
Auto-Precharge Supported
Precharge All Not Supported
Write1/Read Burst Not Supported
Buffered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported
Registered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported
On-Card PLL (Clock) Not Supported
Buffered DQMB Inputs Not Supported
Registered DQMB Inputs Not Supported
Differential Clock Input Not Supported
Redundant Row Address Not Supported

CHIPSET

[ North Bridge: Intel Lakeport-G i945G ]

North Bridge Properties:
North Bridge Intel Lakeport-G i945G
Revision / Stepping 02 / A2
Package Type 1202 Pin FC-BGA
Package Size  3.4 cm x 3.4 cm
Core Voltage 1.5 V
In-Order Queue Depth 12

Memory Controller:
Type Dual Channel (128-bit)
Active Mode Dual Channel (128-bit)

Memory Timings:
CAS Latency (CL) 5T
RAS To CAS Delay (tRCD) 5T
RAS Precharge (tRP) 5T
RAS Active Time (tRAS) 15T

Error Correction:
ECC Not Supported
ChipKill ECC Not Supported
RAID Not Supported
ECC Scrubbing Not Supported

Memory Slots:
DRAM Slot #1 2048 MB (DDR2 SDRAM)
DRAM Slot #2 2560 MB (DDR2 SDRAM)
DRAM Slot #3 512 MB (DDR2 SDRAM)

Integrated Graphics Controller:
Graphics Controller Type Intel GMA 950
Graphics Controller Status Enabled
Graphics Frame Buffer Size 8 MB



[ South Bridge: Intel 82801GB ICH7 ]

South Bridge Properties:
South Bridge Intel 82801GB ICH7
Revision / Stepping E1 / A1
Package Type 652 Pin mBGA
Package Size 3.1 cm x 3.1 cm
Core Voltage 1.5 V

High Definition Audio:
Audio Controller Type Intel 82801GB(M) ICH7
Codec Name Realtek Unknown
Codec ID 10EC0662h
Codec Revision 00100101h

PCI Express Controller:
PCI-E x1 port #1 Empty
PCI-E x1 port #2 In Use @ x1 (Atheros L2 Fast Ethernet 10/100 Base-T Controller [NoDB])

CORE TEMP:


----------



## allianz (Jan 15, 2010)

any xpert here? pls help me:sigh:


----------

